# How about a 55 rat rod custom Vette



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

Amt 1955 corvette done up as a custom rat vette built curbside no motor or chass to it ,figure I show off some of the other rat rods I built this year


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

*opps 1 more pic*


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Nice collection! Whats that green one? Any closer pictures of that one?

The blue 'Vette turned out well!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Nice job making a ratrod out of a curbside. That green one looks like a Mustang.


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

vypurr59 said:


> Very Nice job making a ratrod out of a curbside. That green one looks like a Mustang.


Thank you vypurr and yes it is I will post it soon I like how it came out


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Sweet! No windshield?


----------

